# question on how to permanently remove a gas stove?



## Ljj (Oct 20, 2007)

What is involved in permanently removing a gas stove and capping the line? Is it something a knowledgeable do it yourselfer can do or does it have to be done by a licensed professional? Would a professional have to get a permit from the town? We don't want to get into any trouble, the stove was installed without a permit, the previous owner put an illegal kitchen in the basement in a house that wasn't zoned for it, which is why we want to get it out of there asap.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I would hope that they at least installed a shut-off valve in the gas line to the stove, and that it is functional. Turn it off, and cap off the valve connection for the line. You don't need to cap off the line...cap off the shut-off valve. Use teflon tape (usually yellow) approved for gas on the female threads. 
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would first find out what the requirements were to remove it. In NY they will have you remove the piping. Capping the pipe coming out of the wall would not be acceptable.
Ron


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

The code department isn't going to give you a hard time for trying to get your new place into compliance. They won't bust you for asking how to follow the rules/undo someone elses mistake.


----------

